# Cold Weather Clothing?



## boleiro

Hey all, I'm just about at my wits end with indoor training. I've been good about it, but I think I'm going to try and brave the elements as its been 30+ consistently lately here on the Wasatch Front. 

Any advice on what clothing I should be wearing? I've read a lot up on it, but it seems a lot of the material I've seen is for extreme conditions or cooler fall type weather. I'm looking at the 30's and 40's (hopefully the 40's). I know I should be layering, Base Layer, Insulation Layer and the Outer Layer. The base outer layer I get easy enough. The insulation layer is where I kind of lose it. Would a normal jersey worn during the summer suffice for this layer in the 30's to 40's with a wicking base layer, and a water/wind proof outer shell? Or will I need a thermal type jersey. 

what has worked for those of you here in the mountainous states? 

I won't be going in extreme conditions or commuting at early morning. mid day rides in hopefully good weather for this time of year.

thanks


----------



## CoffeeBean2

I live near Boulder, and if it's 30-40 degrees, I typically wear:

- Wicking base layer, like the Craft Zero
- Thermal Long Sleeve Jersey
- Thermal Jacket
- Super Roubaix Bib Shorts
- Knee Warmers
- Thermal Cycling Tights (no pad) with windstopper fabric
- Wool Socks
- Booties

If it's below 30, I'll add arm warmers under the base layer, substitute the Craft Windstopper base layer, and toe booties under the booties.

I've found good Craft stuff on Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## boleiro

thanks coffeebean... so a thermal jersey and a thermal jacket? No Shell, although I guess thats what the thermal jacket is. I guess I just had it that the shell was just a shell, no insulation. worried about overheating. checked out craft stuff and I like their products. thanks for the tip.


----------



## CoffeeBean2

boleiro said:


> thanks coffeebean... so a thermal jersey and a thermal jacket? No Shell, although I guess thats what the thermal jacket is. I guess I just had it that the shell was just a shell, no insulation. worried about overheating. checked out craft stuff and I like their products. thanks for the tip.


That's just me. I tend to run a little colder than other people, so you may be fine with just the shell over a thermal long-sleeve jersey with the appropriate base layer.


----------



## sandan

I live in Denver. for 30-s - 40's I wear:
top:
wicking "wife-beater" T.
short sleeve jersey (30's)
long sleeve wool jersy
windstopper, lt. wt. fleece jacket (pit zips are mandatory)
bottom:
shorts/bibs +
knee warmers +
tights (high 30's) or
roubaix tights (low 30's -> upper 20's) 
wool socks (light or heavy depending on temps)
regular shoes w/ neoprene toe caps (high 30-s -> low 40's) or
regular shoes + full booties (low 30's).
long finger gloves
(skull cap in back pocket if my ears get cold)
below 30 winter cycling shoes and heavier gloves w/ an additional shirt


----------



## boleiro

thanks, for the info. I just got back from a quick 15 mile ride in 36 degree weather. I used what I had;

Top:
short sleeve jersey
water/windproof shell
light poly gloves
poly beanie

Bottom:
cycling shorts- coolmax
soccer socks pulled all the way up poly/acrylic
regular cycling shoes

Yeah, I looked like a freak, but I just wanted to get a feel for everything. And now you're lists make more sense. my findings...

My torso, head and legs were just fine, warm and comfy. not wet. My arms were the only chilly part starting in the middle of the ride and striaght up cold cold towards the end as my shell is really a rain jacket and doesn't breathe, so my arms were wet and cold. 

so given your input and my little experiment. Here's what I've got on my list...

Top:

base layer wicking shirt
long sleeve thermal jersey
Shell... that breathes and pit zippers.

bottom:

tights - pants
wool socks
toe covers

sound adequate? I really don't think I'll be jumping out for rides in sub 30 degree's. But it was great to get back out on my bike!


----------



## Clyde250

I also live and ride on the Wasatch front. First, avoid cotton. Second, avoid shells. I have a pair of thermal knickers and a heavy thermal jersey, but for a long time, I just wore 2-3 long sleeve shirts that were dry-tech or some other breathable fabric. A vest is nice to block the wind in the front. For the bottoms, unless it's twenty degrees, I am usually fine in a regular weight pair of knickers or bibs, and a pair of breathable base layer tights.


----------



## sandan

boleiro said:


> thanks, for the info. I just got back from a quick 15 mile ride in 36 degree weather. I used what I had;
> 
> Top:
> short sleeve jersey
> water/windproof shell
> light poly gloves
> poly beanie
> 
> Bottom:
> cycling shorts- coolmax
> soccer socks pulled all the way up poly/acrylic
> regular cycling shoes
> 
> Yeah, I looked like a freak, but I just wanted to get a feel for everything. And now you're lists make more sense. my findings...
> 
> My torso, head and legs were just fine, warm and comfy. not wet. My arms were the only chilly part starting in the middle of the ride and striaght up cold cold towards the end as my shell is really a rain jacket and doesn't breathe, so my arms were wet and cold.
> 
> so given your input and my little experiment. Here's what I've got on my list...
> 
> Top:
> 
> base layer wicking shirt
> long sleeve thermal jersey
> Shell... that breathes and pit zippers.
> 
> bottom:
> 
> tights - pants
> wool socks
> toe covers
> 
> sound adequate? I really don't think I'll be jumping out for rides in sub 30 degree's. But it was great to get back out on my bike!


 Sounds good to me
Oh yeah, like Clyde said stay away from cotton


----------



## Pablo

You really just need layers (preferably wool), a way to keep your head and extremities warm, and to get out there. I have a good feel for how much clothing to wear at different temps (like most other cold weather riders do), but it took quite a while to figure it all out. It's really more of an art than a science. More often than not, I still carry an extra pair of gloves of a different wieght and an extra hat on rides to adjust according to how cold it really is. There are also a lot of threads on this topic in the Commuting forum. Anoother thing to remember is to ride within yourself to avoid sweating too much, which will just make you cold.


----------



## boleiro

thanks all, Good info here. after my ride, I really do see how important it is to not over dress and get good stuff that breathes. That was really my only problem. but it caused a lot of problems.


----------



## Clyde250

One of my favs is a Gore Windstopper balaclava which is made by Klim (they make snow mobile clothing). 
Really breathable, and keeps my head warm between 20 and 40 degrees. Can be had for 25 bucks.


----------



## WMBigs

thin wool beanie below 40f
thin balaclva and thicker wool hat below ~15f

gore non insulated gloves below 50f
add wool liner below ~35f

Sport hill cross country ski pants 50-0f

non insulated work boots with wool socks- good for ~10f
longer rides or colder- insulated work boots
use spd shoes and pedals when the ice and snow are not a factor

cheap sport tee shirt, long sleeve shirt, fleece pullover, cycling wind breaker- all good to about 0-5f, remove layer when above 35-40 or so. 
Lows to be in negative teens soon. Me thinks I may not ride at that point.


----------

